# International 4900 Salt and Plow Truck For Sale



## JSC Inc (Aug 31, 2010)

Please see the link below and email me through Craigslist if interested.

https://chicago.craigslist.org/nwc/bfs/d/international-4900-dump-truck/6378405270.html


----------

